# (Mainboard-) Lüftersteuerung



## MatzeLP (25. Oktober 2013)

*(Mainboard-) Lüftersteuerung*

Hallo Community!

Ich habe eine Frage, mein Mainboard (ASUS Z87-A) hat 2 CPU Lüfteranschlüsse und drei Gehäuselüfteranschlüsse.
Jetzt habe ich ein paar Fragen.

1. Kann man in den CPU-Fan Anschluss auch Gehäuselüfter einstecken?
Wenn nein, soll ich dann die beiden Lüfter meines CPU-Kühlers (be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2) in beide Anschlüsse stecken oder das mitgelieferte Y-Kabel benutzen?

2. Ich möchte in meinem Gehäuse (CoolerMaster CM 690 II) gerne 6 Lüfter anbringen.
Jetzt möchte ich wissen, ob ich die eigentlich gute Lüftersteuerung meines Mainboards benutzen kann, oder ob ich eine LüfterSteuerung benötige.
Ich würde die Lüfter (2x BQ Silent Wings 2 \ 1x Bitfenix Spectre LED PWM \ 3x Gehäuse-Lüfter von Coolermaster) mit Y-Kabeln verbinden.
Jetzt meine Frage, geht das überhaupt? Habe 3x 120mm und 3x 140 mm Lüfter. Kann man zwei solche Lüfter in einem Kanal laufen lassen? 
Ich würde dann die beiden be quiet! Lüfter an einem, die beiden LED Lüfter und den 120mm Lüfter an der Rückseite mit dem 140mm an der Oberseite zusammen laufen lassen.

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand bei diesem speziellen Problem helfen.

Dank im Vorraus und beste Grüße


MatzeLP


----------



## v3nom (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (Mainboard-) Lüftersteuerung*

Die Lüftersteuerung bei Asus Boards gefällt mir richtig gut. Unter Windows kannst du mit FanXpert noch schöne Lüfterprofile für jeden Anschluss erstellen.

Ob du die beiden CPU Lüfter an einen oder zwei Anschlüsse anschließt sollte egal sein. Evtl. musst du im Bios gleiche PWM Werte einstellen (das weiß ich aber nicht, wahrscheinlich gelten die CPU_FAN Einstellungen für beide Anschlüsse).
Wahrscheinlich macht es mehr Sinn das Y-Kabel zu verwenden und den Bitfenix Spectre LED PWM an den 2. PWM Anschluss zu stecken.
Die restlichen 3 kannst du dann an die Case Fan Anschlüsse verteilen.

Auf keinen Fall sollten mehr als zwei Lüfter ihren Strom von einem Mainboard Anschluss bekommen, ich glaube die halten nicht soviel aus.


----------



## MatzeLP (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (Mainboard-) Lüftersteuerung*

Danke für die Antwort!
Also geht es, wenn man einen Gehäuse Lüfter in eine CPU-Lüfter Anschluss steckt. Und zwei Lüfter pro Kanal geht auch.
Das ist schön


----------



## v3nom (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (Mainboard-) Lüftersteuerung*

Gehäuselüfter an CPU_FAN macht mit PWM Lüftern am meisten Sinn.
Ich hab sogar 5 Lüfter dran: Akasa Flexa FP5 PWM 5-Way Splitter - Smart Fan Cable (AK-CBFA03-45) - FrozenCPU.com

Die bekommen Saft direkt vom NT (12V) und verteilen das PWM Signal an alle 5 Lüfter.


----------



## Fafafin (25. Oktober 2013)

Die beiden CPU-Lüfter (PWM) sollten mit dem beiliegenden Y-Kabel an den CPU_FAN-Anschluss (PWM) des Mainboards; obwohl
es dieses Asus-Board auch gestattet, die beiden Lüfter getrennt voneinander zu regeln an CPU_FAN und CPU_OPT (beide PWM).
Bei 6 Gehäuselüftern solltest du nicht 4 Stück an einen Anschluss hängen. So ein Lüfter benötigt 1-3 Watt und das ist bei 4 Stück zu viel für 1 Kanal. Mehr als 2 Lüfter pro Kanal würde ich nicht empfehlen. Und das Z87-A hat ja 3 geregelte Kanäle, also am besten 3x2 Lüfter anschließen oder 30-40 € in eine Lüftersteuerung investieren (z.B. BitFenix Recon).



v3nom schrieb:


> Gehäuselüfter an CPU_FAN macht mit PWM Lüftern am meisten Sinn.
> Ich hab sogar 5 Lüfter dran: Akasa Flexa FP5 PWM 5-Way Splitter - Smart Fan Cable (AK-CBFA03-45) - FrozenCPU.com
> 
> Die bekommen Saft direkt vom NT (12V) und verteilen das PWM Signal an alle 5 Lüfter.


 Funktioniert aber nur mit PWM-Gehäuselüftern!


----------



## MatzeLP (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (Mainboard-) Lüftersteuerung*

Danke an alle für die Antworten!
Wollte das so machen: 
2x CPU Lüfter in CPU- Fan
1x Coolermaster 120 mm in CPU_Opt
2x beQuiet 120 mm in einen Kanal
1x Bit Fenix Spectre LED 140 mm in einen Kanal
1x Coolermaster 140 mm LED in einen Kanal

Ist das so empfehlenswert?


----------

